# Rain without water, onstage applications of atomospherics for shows such as "Singin'"



## DCPSMviolin (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello!
Or rather- please help. I'm the stage manager for a highschool production of "Singin' in the Rain." I've been charged with the task of finding a hazer that will give us a decent amount of particles without much ado. I've discovered the Neutron XS as well as the Ultratec Radiance Hazer and the Orca. I'm not entirely certain which machines will give us just the right effect- I have absoultely no expericance in this area. If there's anyone out there who knows a thing or two about hazers (Or any way to make it rain convincingly onstage without water, rice, or glitter) please respond.
Thanks!
-DCPSM


----------



## techietx (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Rain without water, onstage applications of atomospherics for shows such as "Sing*

Personally, I think the best way to get a rain effect with out water on stage is with the lighting. There are devices like the GAM FilmFX which works with standard ellipsoidals to give you an effect of rain. Animation disks which go in front of the lighting fixture are also a decent option. Video projection has become extremely popular in theatre and I have personally seen some fantastic rain and snow effects using projectors. 

I'm not sure what you are hoping to accomplish with a hazer for the rain effect, or are these 2 separate effects you are trying to create? 

Hazers produce a particulate haze in the air which helps you to see things like beams of light on the stage. They are best used (in my opinion) from off stage with a variable speed fan "pushing" the haze towards the stage. I like the Look Solutions line of hazers. I feel they do a fantastic job and are very controllable from a light board or is stand alone mode. 

checkout: LOOK Solutions | Fog machines, DMX - UNIQUE 2.1

and then to purchase - Theatrical & Stage lighting supplies for your production needs | StageSpot

Good luck

-techietx



DCPSMviolin said:


> Hello!
> Or rather- please help. I'm the stage manager for a highschool production of "Singin' in the Rain." I've been charged with the task of finding a hazer that will give us a decent amount of particles without much ado. I've discovered the Neutron XS as well as the Ultratec Radiance Hazer and the Orca. I'm not entirely certain which machines will give us just the right effect- I have absoultely no expericance in this area. If there's anyone out there who knows a thing or two about hazers (Or any way to make it rain convincingly onstage without water, rice, or glitter) please respond.
> Thanks!
> -DCPSM


----------



## DCPSMviolin (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Rain without water, onstage applications of atomospherics for shows such as "Sing*

In theory: I'd set up the hazer pointing offstage and blow the haze onstage with a fan. The haze would be used to pick up some kind of lighting effect resembling rain. I'm probably asking for two seperate effects... The hazer puts particles in the air which we can light from behind or the side, and then another machine to put out some whispy, ground crawling stuff to hide theoretical troughs of water for the main character to stomp around in. 
In practice: I know I'm not giving very much information- I've never dealt with this aspect of theater before. However I'm open to any and all suggestions as to how to make it seem like it is raining onstage.


----------



## techietx (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Rain without water, onstage applications of atomospherics for shows such as "Sing*

Well, now you're adding another "effect" to create the total effect by wanting the low stuff to hide the trough .

In order to get low fog, which would be great to cover the troughs, you need to chill the fog as it comes out of the machine. Rosco has a chiller which can be used with many different foggers. LeMaitre USA has the LSG (low smoke generator). Martin has something called the Glaciator. These are fairly expensive units and you may want to consider renting them also, they usually either use a lot of power or liquid CO2 to chill the fog. Using something like dryer hose, you can give the low fog some sort of direction. 

If I were designing this effect, given the information you've provided, this is what I would do...

2-4 Source 4 ellipsoidals with GAM FilmFX with the rain gobo string
LSG smoke effect to hide the troughs from SL and SR
Unique II hazers 1 SL and 1 SR with fans to get the haze dispersed around the air.

With all that atmosphere on stage, the Source 4s will give a fairly 3D effect of rain falling. I would overlap the Source 4s focus from the front and run the FilmFX at different speeds (these can be variably controlled form the light board) this will allow the perception of rain falling at different speeds. 

Hope that helps.

-techietx


DCPSMviolin said:


> In theory: I'd set up the hazer pointing offstage and blow the haze onstage with a fan. The haze would be used to pick up some kind of lighting effect resembling rain. I'm probably asking for two seperate effects... The hazer puts particles in the air which we can light from behind or the side, and then another machine to put out some whispy, ground crawling stuff to hide theoretical troughs of water for the main character to stomp around in.
> In practice: I know I'm not giving very much information- I've never dealt with this aspect of theater before. However I'm open to any and all suggestions as to how to make it seem like it is raining onstage.


----------



## Van (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Rain without water, onstage applications of atomospherics for shows such as "Sing*

Couple of things.
Having done rain a couple of times for a couple of different productions I think it's important to note that one doesn't usually "see" rain in the air. I have affectivly used the previously mentioned Gam FX loop and simply focused it on the set and the floor. However, my house is 3/4 thrust and all the audience can see the floor. in a Proscenium setup tis won't work as well. Second, one of the best 'rains' I have ever seen on stage was actually rice. It was puti in a 4"pvc pipe preshowthen the perforated pipe was rotated. Yes you have to sweep after the effect but it looks incredible.


----------

